# Hello from Tennessee



## harold (Dec 22, 2007)

My name is Harold. I am a practicing martial arts student presently holding a black belt in Taekwondo and currently holding a second degree brown belt in Modern Kenpo. I also have trained in Shorin Ryu,and Filipino Martial Arts.I have been studying the martial arts for 36 years.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello Harold, welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 22, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome! Which FMA do you study?


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello harold!


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, another Harold from the South who is a member of MT and who has training in FMA, cool!

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome and looking forward to your input


----------



## exile (Dec 22, 2007)

Good to have you with us, harold!


----------



## crushing (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT Harold!!!! I'm from Tennessee too, but in Korea right now. Enjoy posting and looking forward to your inputs!


----------



## masherdong (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello Harold and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Harold -- I am a newbie too.  Sounds like you have a ton of experience.  The board should be a fun opportunity for you to share.

I'm looking forward to the learning aspect.

Happy holidays!


----------



## harold (Dec 23, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Welcome! Which FMA do you study?


Inosanto Kali


----------



## harold (Dec 23, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Welcome to MT Harold!!!! I'm from Tennessee too, but in Korea right now. Enjoy posting and looking forward to your inputs!


Military duty?


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes Sir!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow thats great. Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## harold (Dec 24, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Yes Sir!


I have 2 sons in the Army.One is in Afghanistan with the 82nd and the other completed a tour in Iraq with the 101st


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad to hear he made it home safe, especially from Iraq with 101st. I'm from right down the road of Fort Cambell. Here's to your other son making it home safely from Afghanistan...:highfive:


----------



## kcs (Dec 24, 2007)

welcome to the board.


----------

